# 16 guage shells



## greengoblin (Aug 17, 2007)

Anybody know of an online source that I might be able to find 16 guage 2 and half inch shells?


----------



## olyman (Aug 17, 2007)

have fun--they aint easy to find--as i believe remington only produces them every so often--as the need arises


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 18, 2007)

I ran a few searches last night, and wasn't able to come up with anything....I'll try a few more though. 

Rare as those seem to be, what are you expecting to pay for a box?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 18, 2007)

Found one supplier....don't know if they have any in stock. 

http://www.polywad-shotgun-shells.com/2-1-2-shotshells/

Hope this helps, couldn't find much else out there.


----------



## greengoblin (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the website ddh! :rockn: As for price, I guess I will have to pay whatever they charge. Its an auto and won't eject a 2 3/4 so its pretty much useless without them.


----------



## Wood Hick (Aug 19, 2007)

How many boxes do you need? I bought the ammo. from a bird hunting preserve auction/retirement sale a few years ago. I have #8shot and #6 shot.
RSC is the brand name. I think they are an English company.


----------



## olyman (Aug 22, 2007)

or--if you could find the hulls you need--reload them--with a lee press that does one at a time--low cost--and you cant be burning that many rounds-----


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 23, 2007)

I thougt 16 gauge used 2.75 inch shells . Does a 12 guage use 2.75 reg. and 3 inch magnum(if it is chambered for magnum) ? Was there ever such a thing as a 16 guage magnum? I had a 16 guage years ago and I would have sworn it"s shells were the same length as a 12 guage.


----------



## greengoblin (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I am looking for shells for an A 5 Browning...Have tried to shoot both 3 and 2.75 inch shells from it and they will not eject...Had it cleaned as I suspected a weak spring and the gunsmith said need 2.5 inch shells. If you have any more info, please let me know.

Also, DDH located a site for 16 ga. 2.5 inch shell so they had to be used at one time


----------



## smcowboy1974 (Aug 24, 2007)

*16 shells*

YOu can find them at www.ballisticproducts.com Hope this helps!


----------



## Wood Hick (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok, heres the 16 gauge saga. I am a big fan of the gauge and have stockpiled thousands of rounds for the future should they become hard to get. The gauge is old, european in concept, from old French pinfires to German game guns and finally made most prevalent in England. Your Browning was made in Belgium, designed for the European version of the gauge at that time ( 2.5 inch shells ) The corresponding American guns at that time were chambered at 2 9/16". These would include Winchesters, Remingtons, Foxes, Parkers, etc. Sometime just prior to WWII, American guns were chambered at 2 3/4", which has never changed since. To my knowledge there has never been a factory chambered 16 gauge in 3". You can fire any shorter round in a 2 3/4" chamber with no harm. Many people fire modern 2 3/4" shells in older American guns chambered 2 9/16". This creates a pressure increase, but in my experience does no harm in a good condition gun. 16 gauge 2.5" shells are still very popular in England, where there are many high quality doubles in use that are chambered to 2.5". That being said, the Browning you are posting about has a reputation for being finicky. Many owners of that model will handload to find the load that makes it function properly. If you try a good quality English factory load you will probably find it will work perfectly. I think you are the guy who PM'ed me about the shells, I have some good stuff by RSC I would sell you a few. Hope this helps!


----------

